# I'm really new to this! I would really appreciate a word or two of advice and some answers!



## DarbyT (Jul 11, 2013)

Around February we bought a mini mare. We bought her in plans to breed her to our mini stallion who we rescued from abuse a few years back. She never came into season and began to look a little chubby! <3 so we started to keep an eye on her. Well the days of her pregnancy have come to an ending point. Her bag is full and tight and her belly is swollen and dropped. we have been patiently waiting for the foal to make its debut. Here's where it gets tricky though; all of our full sized mares have had quick deliveries and have been totally textbook. But our dear Molly isn't following the rules! Her PH dropped to a 6.2 3 DAYS ago, and then went back UP to a 7.8! We have been watching her and she seems to be having contractions, not hard, but nonetheless. this has been happening since Monday night. It seems like she is trying to get the foal positioned but its been so long. None of our other mares took this long. Has this happened to any of you? Is everything sound fine? Is this normal? I'm so new to this and I'm not sure!


----------



##  (Jul 11, 2013)

Remember, mini mares PICK THE TIME to deliver. They can start labor and stop -- whatever they choose.

If her pH has dropped and now gone up again, makes sure she has lots of outside tme to get her rolling done to position the baby? Has she had any discharge at all?

Could you post a pictue of her please -- from the back looking down her sides (at her level) and then a full side view at her level.

What color is the inside of her vulva? Pink is not ready -- you're looking for RED which usually means she imminent.

We'll get through this, no worries. We've had a mare here that went through all her stage 1 labor, and then quite and waited a whole 1 1/2 weeks to show us her baby. So, let's see what she looks like, and we'll go from there!

How big a mare is she? How tall? How tall is the stallion? Do you have pictures of him as well? Let's see if we can figure it all out.


----------



## DarbyT (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah of course! We don't know the size of the stud, as when we bought her, she was already in foal (without our knowledge). In fact, we don't know if it was even a horse! We may find ourselves with a little mule! She is 9 hands (36") this is her from the back and from the side she has had full rein of the barn and a 1 acre paddock. She has had no discharge as far as I have noticed. Her vulva is pink on the insides, but I've had several mares who have not changed color. She has been seeming so uncomfortable lately. She rolls a lot and she's always kicking and biting her sides. Also she spent all night the other night having what seemed like little contractions. She would lay down, stiffen up several times, get up and pace, and then do it again.

Edit: those pictures didn't work! Here they are on imgur.

Back: http://imgur.com/a/eL5kU

Side:http://imgur.com/tnHfLwX

I also forgot to say, she has been waxing as well.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi and welcome to you and Molly (do you have a name?) Glad to have you join us here - hope you will join in with the other threads while we are waiting for Molly to show us this baby.

From what you are saying I would think that baby is still not quite in position - hence the fact that she is doing a lot of rolling. But it does sound as though she is very close, so hopefully she will get things organised and not keep you waiting much longer! Are you camping with her during the night rather than just doing regular checks as I think this would be wise at this stage.

I did see your pictures posted on the main forum - she's a very pretty girl! Pity you dont know who the sire is - would the place you got her from have any info for you? Did they breed minis or have the odd donkey floating around (loved your suggestion of a mini mule!).

Good luck and safe foaling if it happens tonight.


----------



## DarbyT (Jul 11, 2013)

I've been checking her every hour. I plan to stay out with her tonight and hide in the hay loft. It's so stressful! I don't think I've slept since yesterday! Hopefully tonight's our lucky night.

Edit: oh yeah, they used to have a stallion but they sold him only a week before we bought her. I don't think they knew she was in foal, I think it was an accident. But we've lost their number, and since she isn't papered we have no means to find them. And yes, they had a herd of mini donkeys (OH NO!) We are praying its a pony though haha!


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 11, 2013)

I'll try to copy the photos to here from your post in the main mini horse forum. Good luck!!! These ladies here will definitely help you with info.

/monthly_07_2013/post-45307-0-35764100-1373568556_thumb.jpg/monthly_07_2013/post-45307-0-95547600-1373568532_thumb.jpg/monthly_07_2013/post-45307-0-09279300-1373568519_thumb.jpg/monthly_07_2013/post-45307-0-66837400-1373568584_thumb.jpg


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 11, 2013)

she's a pretty girl

keep us posted I'll be praying for a safe delivery for you all


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 13, 2013)

How's Molly doing? Sorry but it often gets a bit quiet around here over the weekends,plus just recently one or two of our regular members have obviously been a bit busy elsewhere and not 'on board' for a few days. But dont let that put you off giving us regular updates .......... please.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome...first..i love he nice roomy stall, shes very pretty!....and I noticed your mattress and beverage on the floor!!! LOL Wonderful!! Can we have pics down low of her vulva and udder. Looks like she's starting that "squishy tail end but from these pics it looks like she needs to drop a bit more.


----------



## DarbyT (Jul 13, 2013)

Molly is doing great (but still pregnant UGH!). She's driving me CRAZY! I've started to notice she gets much more active and much more nervous looking (kicking and biting her sides, rolling, ect.) at around 2:30-5 am and then pm too. I think we found our foaling window! I'll post pics as soon as I get out there again. Thanks you guys for the warm welcome


----------



##  (Jul 13, 2013)

How is she this morning?

Could you get a full side view picture and a straight-on picture from her butt looking down her sides. The pictures you posted have me thinking baby is moving into position, and if baby is moving forward of center, you don't have to wait long for baby to arrive.

Can't wait to see more pictures!!


----------



## DarbyT (Jul 14, 2013)

Here are the photos from this morning. We are keeping a VERY close eye on her tonight! We finally have WAX!! Her milk has turned to actual milk (it tasted like skim milk) and she drips for a second after you milk her. Her from the side, back, top, her vulva, and udders:


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 14, 2013)

She sure looks good to go in my amateur book....her udders look full full full ..no wrinkles!! The first pic really shows a squishy torpedo bum. You sound like you have more experience than me and Im sure you have your foaling kit and camera close by already. So all I can say is safe, happy foaling. Do you have Ivermectin Wormer and some Banamine handy just in case Moms a bit uncomfortable?...perhaps some mash for her after foaling? Glad to see you'll be able to keep an eye on her non stop too!! Good Luck and sending prayers out!!


----------



## DarbyT (Jul 14, 2013)

We sure do have all those things! I really have only foaled three mares before, all of them full sized, and 2 went VERY badly. Both were positioned wrong AND red bags  UGH so I'm not so confident. But I wouldn't call myself EXPERIENCED at all >.<


----------



##  (Jul 14, 2013)

She sure looks ready to go!!!! For some quick help, go read the pinned thread...."_Preparing Yourself for the birth of your foal" _at the top of the forum. It has some great steps to memorize in case you are needed at delivery. It's a great reminder of the steps to take should something be out of place and you need to act quickly to get baby safely to the ground.

Happy and safe foaling!!! I expect we'll be reading an announcement in the next few days!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 14, 2013)

Ooooo how exciting!! I'm sure everything will be fine, just be alert - read that thread as Diane says, there is lots of helpful info.





Dont forget the mushy feeds for the first couple of days, plus access to grazing if she is used to it. Oh, and the Ivermectin wormer within 12 hours of her foaling.

Good luck and safe foaling!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 14, 2013)

getting ready to hit my own stall and wanted to check in to see if we had any news? Maybe by morning the filly stork will have made an appearance. Sleep tight!


----------



## DarbyT (Jul 15, 2013)

Actually, at 9 she foaled out a little grey filly!! How exciting! She's stood and pooped, but stroll having a LOT of trouble nursing! She's figuring it out though. Here are some pics! Say hello to Molly's Blubber!


----------



## countrymini (Jul 15, 2013)

aww, congratulations!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 15, 2013)

WOO HOO!!












Many congrats and well done Molly!! And a gorgeous filly as well!





Hope she has found the milk bar by now - looks as though she's been searching in the right place.

Must also add what a super stall you have there for Molly and her new daughter - I just love seeing minis with plenty of 'space' to move around in!

Thanks for the prompt pics - looking forward to loads more over the next few days.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 15, 2013)

congratulations on your new little beauty. so glad all went well and hopefully she is

got the nursing figured out by now.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 15, 2013)

Have just re-read your first page - any chance you could get permission to DNA any of the seller's stallions (filly's grey colouring may help to reduce possibilities?) coz you certainly DONT have a mini mule there!! She's a good looking strong little mini HORSE! LOL!!


----------



## DarbyT (Jul 15, 2013)

Well I'm pretty sure it was just an on ranch stud. They had sold him a i think like a week before we got her. So I'm almost 99.8 percent positive he isn't gunna be in like the stud book or anything hahaha.




she finally got to the milk but it took mol a lot of patience!


----------



##  (Jul 15, 2013)

Waht a beautiful baby girl!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just LOVE the pictures!!!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 15, 2013)

Well there she is!!

" Molly you did great"

I was a bit surprised when I checked last night and there was no announcement as I thought for sure she was looking ready freddy!! Glad to hear everything went well. Now you can remove the mattress from the barn and get a good night sleep!

Congratulations To All!!!


----------



## Mousie96 (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh shes so cute!!!! And very, very beautiful!! She is going to be a looker when she is bigger! Congrats on a perfect little kid!!


----------



## chandab (Jul 15, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 16, 2013)

Congratulations on the safe arrival of your gorgeous filly


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 17, 2013)

I think we need more pictures!!


----------



##  (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 17, 2013)

What!!! NO PICTURES!!! I hope its because you have so many and you don't want to get us jealous of your new pretty filly!!


----------



## DarbyT (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm sorry guys! I've been so busy! I've definitely neglected y'all! I even forgot to tell you, we have had a HUGE surprise! Apparently our filly is not so much a filly! Man he can REALLY suck his little wee into his belly! It's a colt! I'll get y'all some pictures of our little man as soon as he is tired enough to stand still!


----------



## DarbyT (Jul 17, 2013)

we couldn't find a halter small enough for his little head, so we bought a soft dog harness! 
I've spent so much time in there with him, that he and momma end up in the background of some selfies I've taken for Instagram


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 17, 2013)

LOL!! We also had a filly that suddenly became a colt after 24 hours - funny how that can happen isn't it???








But he is still a good looking little fella (even if he hasn't got any girlie bits!)! Thanks for the updated pics - keep them coming.


----------



##  (Jul 17, 2013)

I was just going to say the same thing, Anna. Thought that myself once, too, so you are in VERY good company!!!

Beautiful no matter what!!!


----------



## chandab (Jul 17, 2013)

That's how most of us learned to look for two holes under the tail, rather than a weenie under the belly.












And, it won't be long and you'll start to wonder if he'll ever suck that thing back up, the little boys let it all hang out for quite some time.

And, I agree, beautiful foal.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 17, 2013)

Yup...been there...thought that..oopps!! Thank you Now I don't feel as bad!! He is sooo cute. I especially love the pic w/your dog watching over him and your new avatar is great too. Congratulations on your New Colt!


----------



##  (Jul 18, 2013)

So right Chanda! He'll be hanging out with the other boys, very soon!! LOL


----------



## Eagle (Jul 18, 2013)

:rofl Yet another filly with a willy









I have that T shirt too





He sure is a striking colour


----------



## DarbyT (Jul 20, 2013)

Random update:

Today we let them walk around in the barn. We are going to have to tweak up our barn a bit! He's so small he can walk right under the fence and into the full size horse pasture! It was very sweet though, our geldings weren't too fond of him, but our full sized mares that had given us foals before were all about him! My Arabian gelding got a nice good kick in the chest from a mare that didn't like him sniffing the baby! He stood under her legs for protection. Poor Molly was freaking out though. We moved them into the backyard which is baby proof! I just thought I'd share that little story.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 20, 2013)

He's adorable...we also had our first foal born here a filly that mysteriously became a colt overnight

then we learned to check under the tail. lol


----------

